# slimy, jelly filled, diarrhea...what is that stuff



## jodybodnar (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 10 year old female king shepherd named max, I have had her for basically her whole life (since she was about 1 month). She was fixed and had an abortion at about 2 or 3 years old. She has arthritis and her shoulders are quite tense making it a bit hard to go down stairs and jump down from any height, but we take it easy and it doesnt seem to be too much of a problem for her. She is and always has been a healthy dog, I have fed her Eagle Pack large breed adult dog food for about the past year or two and have recently (like three days ago recently) changed to Orijen adult formula.

Okay heres the problem, she has always had sort of intermittent diarrhea. When she was younger it wasnt too bad maybe once in a while if i was feeding her cheap food or she was eating garbage or something but as she gets older it seems to come more often and last longer as well. It will start with her stool getting gradually softer over a day or two and then it will be very jelly like with transparent, translucent kind of blobs and veins (worms?)and a few times it will have a sort of thin gray skin or coating like on a sausage. Then if the diarrhea prgresses it will get very bad and will be just liquid and a few times it will be spotted with blood. Sorry this is pretty gross but I want to know if other people have seen this before.

I began choosing foods with added glucosamine and chrondoitrin about 5 years ago and before this i never noticed this strange jelly stool. Could this be an excess of glucosamine if such a thing is possible, or some type of worms or something?

I have taken her to the vet before and gave astool sample, they recommended treatment for the symptoms (rice and hamburger) and gave me some barium and peptobismol or something like that but they couldnt tell me anything about the causes of this the diarhhea lasted a day or so more and then just kind of stopped like always. 

I have as i said changed her food to Orijen which i a grain free primarily meat dry dog food and i hope that this will help but she has had this dairrhea problem with many different foods.

So if anyone can recommend anything or has had problems like this please let me know so Max can have a break from her chronic diarhea 

Oh yeah she also sometimes vomits when shes got the runs too, more fun


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

What you're seeing is intestinal mucus and you do see it with worms but you can see it with other things too. I'd recommend thorough testing for giardia and administering a broad spectrum dewormer (Drontal plus is a good one) as long as her medical condition is such that a dewormer isn't going to hurt her. 

Beyond that, you are doing a lot of things right in terms of a grain free diet and that may help a lot. GSDs can start off okay on a food and gradually develop allergies so the fact that you didn't notice the symptoms until you added the supplements may or may not mean anything. Unfortunately GSDs are prone to a variety of GI ailments and sensitivities and I'll let some of the various experts chime in on those. 

Welcome to the board! You will find lots of other people struggling with their dogs' poopy problems and no one will ever fault you for an excessively detailed description. Heck, we even have this emoticon:







You've come to the right place.


----------



## jodybodnar (Jun 30, 2009)

giardia? Isnt that what you get when your camping from drinking water from a river that someone pooped in upstream? That would make sense because my dog is a huge garbage taster. Thanks for the info


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i am no poop expert so i hope it's nothing to serious.
good luck on getting it all figured out


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Another thing that can cause the mucous in the stool is something sugarry. I detected that it was the raw hunoey I was feeding.

My dog needs a blend of food to keep her stool of the proper consistency. I use Hill's Perscription Diet 2/d for one of the ingredients. (Yes, there will be a string of people telling you that isn't a good food. But it works!)


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Check out the "straight poop on poop" sticky in this forum.

Mucus indicates something going on in the colon. Is there blood? </span>


----------

